# What cube is this?



## mrCage (Jul 12, 2011)

I recently bought a 3x3x3 cube from a toy store. Not the thing i would normally do. But a few things stood out.

It claimed world class turning capability. It had a hole for inserting silicone spray nozzle on the white center. BOY color scheme. Dark green stickers. Cylinder plastic box. Exceptionally low price. The box also says "Proudly presented by Maestro".

After lubing the turning really was amazing. Better than my 7 yrs old DIY cube!!

Can anyone shed some light on this cube???

Per


----------



## hammerhead (Jul 12, 2011)

Picture?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2144-Maestro-Worlds-Smoothest-Turning-Magic-Cube


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 12, 2011)

This?


----------



## Stefan (Jul 12, 2011)

_"MAESTRO MAGIC PUZZLE CUBE. [...] This cube comes with a plastic key which opens the plastic tiles at the top of the center cubies. Then the same key can be used so that the cube falls apart (the center cubies are not fixed with screws to the cross)."_
-- http://cube.helm.lu/myweb/cublist.htm


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 12, 2011)

Famewealth/Meffert's/Maestro.

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?17946


----------



## mrCage (Jul 13, 2011)

Stefan said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?2144-Maestro-Worlds-Smoothest-Turning-Magic-Cube


 
Yes, found that post after posting. Oh well. I'm not interestred in disassembling the cube anyway. Not sure i'll even switch to it as my main cube yet, as it has some "corner cutting" issues"-My DIY performs better under certain circumstances ...

Per


----------



## sauso (Jul 13, 2011)

worst cube brought one, used for a minute then gave it away. Conner cutting is no existant.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 13, 2011)

sauso said:


> worst cube brought one, used for a minute then gave it away. Conner cutting is no existant.


 
So it doesn't have a spring core? If not, then I can image it being pretty bad...


----------



## sauso (Jul 13, 2011)

exactly. basically the centres just press onto the core so it free spins. it does spin unbelievably well but that is because there is no friction (from the springs). i will post an internal pic later. the cube is at my work.


----------



## sauso (Jul 14, 2011)

As you can see no springs!

Here is a pic. Shortly after this i tried to corner cut and it exploded and the centre broke.

EDIT: Also the hole in the centre cap is not for lub, its so you can pull the centre cap off!


----------



## mrCage (Jul 14, 2011)

sauso said:


> As you can see no springs!
> 
> Here is a pic. Shortly after this i tried to corner cut and it exploded and the centre broke.
> 
> EDIT: Also the hole in the centre cap is not for lub, its so you can pull the centre cap off!



I don't want to open this cube. But i DO want to use the hole for lubing. It only cost about €5. Worth experimenting with for a while. Seems like opening it will increase the risk of breaking it ...

Per


----------



## Bapao (Jul 14, 2011)

Looks like the core inside a Rubiks Keychain cube...


----------



## sauso (Jul 14, 2011)

i wouldn't recommend the hole for lubing as it would just pool in the centre cube, not the actual core. you can see the top of the centre under my mouse in the picture. the hole is just used to take off the centre cap.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 14, 2011)

I wonder what this cube would feel like if the core were made out of rubber instead of hard plastic...

Edit
And lots of lube of course


----------



## sauso (Jul 14, 2011)

i reckon it wouldn't be to bad. still would take my guhong any day.


----------



## Bapao (Jul 14, 2011)

sauso said:


> i reckon it wouldn't be to bad. still would take my guhong any day.


 
It's never been done before though right? I mean a rubber core instead of screws and springs? Hey, wait a sec...did I just guess what the Lubix Fusion is going to be?


----------



## sauso (Jul 14, 2011)

a rubber core could be interesting....


----------



## mrCage (Jul 14, 2011)

Rubber -> more friction-> slower turning !!!

Per


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

mrCage said:


> Rubber -> more friction-> slower turning !!!
> 
> Per


 
Hence the compulsory internal lube-dispenser system. It'll work, trust me... 

I decided to go for it and make this cube real. 

I already have the CAD stuff down, although I can't share it with you guys just yet. I need to create a considerable amount of hype first. 

I've already got a major sponsor in on the project which is the first step in getting this thing made. 

I'm still sketching away at the sticker design. The sponsor says that I need to have their company name on the sticker. I haven't done the logo yet, but the sticker will have the cubes name on it. The "*DUREX Extreme*". 

Hope you guys are as "pumped" as I am about this.


----------



## Godmil (Jul 15, 2011)

hahaha, nobody does sarcasm quite like b4p4076
(out of curiosity, is there an easy way to pronounce your name?)


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

Godmil said:


> hahaha, nobody does sarcasm quite like b4p4076
> (out of curiosity, is there an easy way to pronounce your name?)


 
It's pronounced Bapao 76


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 15, 2011)

Like this?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

@Pazuzu

WTF!? Where did you find that? Did you make it? Sweet!  Hahaha!


----------



## Pazuzu (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, I do a lot of Graphic design, I'm meant to be making bottle labels for a movie right now, it was fun doing that for five minutes instead!

Quick! back on topic before anyone notices!


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

Pazuzu said:


> Yeah, I do a lot of Graphic design, I'm meant to be making bottle labels for a movie right now, it was fun doing that for five minutes instead!
> 
> Quick! back on topic before anyone notices!


 
Thanks bruv  I gots me a new avatar!
(As you can tell, I'm easy to please )


----------



## Godmil (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm glad I asked


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

Godmil said:


> I'm glad I asked


 
See sig


----------



## Godmil (Jul 15, 2011)

haha, please remove that, it looks like I was fishing for recognition


----------



## Bapao (Jul 15, 2011)

Godmil said:


> haha, please remove that, it looks like I was fishing for recognition


 
Done 

Okay, time for me to calm back down................yay!


----------



## Aleksandr (Jul 19, 2011)

Who can tell me where is it?


----------



## Bapao (Jul 19, 2011)

Aleksandr said:


> Who can tell me where is it?


 
You want to buy one?


----------

